# Messy Spitting gaggia classic



## drkloggs

I have just made the plunge and bought a gaggia classic. My first attempts of espresso were ok and it seemed easy to use.

I tried to show my wife our new kit and it spluttered coffee all over the place including the walls.

I dont know what i did wrong. I am aware there is an art to tamping for perfect shots, but is spluttering and spitting to be expected? Is it a problem with the machine?

Anyone else had this experience.

It even splutters when there is no coffee in the portafilter


----------



## Glenn

Welcome









Is the machine new or second hand?

They don't normally splutter, so that is an issue for starters

Did you try to pull a shot with the steam switch turned on?

Are you using pre-ground coffee or freshly ground?

Did you lock the portafilter in hard enough?


----------



## drkloggs

Hi thanks for your speedy reply.

No this is a brand new machine.

If I put the portafilter without coffee on it it splutters steam and water everywhere.

I have managed to get some reasonably tidy shots from the machine since but I'm fearful of the mess everytime. I have pressed the ground coffee in hard to reduce the chance of sputtering. Ive heard about the concept of channelling which is due to ineffective tamping. what do you think?


----------



## Glenn

It sounds as though the steam switch is on when it shouldn't be.

Failing that, the thermostat might not be working properly.

Are all switches in the off position, except the power?

Have you primed the boiler?

Which model Classic?

Does it have an overflow pipe going to the drip tray?


----------



## KRW

I get small spluttering from time to time but not quite as extreme as that, and in my case, its always down to my poor, but improving, tamping skills. There's a little black 'perfect crema' doo-daa (technical term) that came with mine. Are you using that, and, if so, are the little holes blocked?


----------



## sandykt

In what I would call my "early days" I did experience this, however, once you get yourself a decent tamper and learn to master your machine, this will happen less often. I do remember that I use to slowly release the portafilter when this was happening in order to reduce the pressure and ultimately the mess on the kitchen walls.


----------



## drkloggs

KRW said:


> I get small spluttering from time to time but not quite as extreme as that, and in my case, its always down to my poor, but improving, tamping skills. There's a little black 'perfect crema' doo-daa (technical term) that came with mine. Are you using that, and, if so, are the little holes blocked?


I am using that crema piece and i think that creates the pressure problem and ultimately water shoots everywhere. I called the support line by phillips and it says that this should not happen even if there is no coffee in it. They have recommended a replacement. To be fair if this is an inherent issue of espresso coffee makers I'm unsure if it is worth the risk and might get a refund.


----------



## vintagecigarman

drkloggs said:


> To be fair if this is an inherent issue of espresso coffee makers I'm unsure if it is worth the risk and might get a refund.


Try not to be disheartened by this experience. Making good espresso isn't easy - there's learning to be done to get good results. But is you'll stick with it, you'll make better espresso at home than anything that you'll get in all but the best independent coffee shops!

Given that espresso machines need to work accurately with high temperatures and pressures. most are amazingly long-lived and reliable. The Classic is a sturdy and reliable machine that generally gives years of service. Try a replacement and see if that solves the problem.


----------



## Glenn

The crema device / pressurised portafilters are not required for the Gaggia Classic, and I would recommend not using this, and inserting the double basket instead.

Do you have a tamper (58mm) or are you using the black plastic (and not fit for purpose) tamper supplied with the machine?


----------



## MrWhiteTrash

I've just bought a new gaggia classic and this is happening to me too. I'm using the supplied tamper as I haven't picked a good one up yet.

The espresso seems to come through fine for the first few seconds and then it goes nuts and spits out at 90 degrees.

Have you managed to sort the problem yet?


----------



## Glenn

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

How much coffee do you have in the basket?

Does the same thing happen when you have no coffee in the basket, but a blind basket (as used for backflushing)

Is the portafilter locked in far enough?


----------



## drkloggs

MrWhiteTrash said:


> I've just bought a new gaggia classic and this is happening to me too. I'm using the supplied tamper as I haven't picked a good one up yet.
> 
> The espresso seems to come through fine for the first few seconds and then it goes nuts and spits out at 90 degrees.
> 
> Have you managed to sort the problem yet?


To everyone thanks for your product support, it gives GAGGIA's afterservice a lot to look up to.

Mr White Trash, When you say 90 degrees I presume you are referring to the angle of the coffee. If thats the case it sounds like we have the same issue.

I have given up with this machine I was thinking of getting a replacement but if its an issue with yours I might not bother.

To Glenn, mine is the ri8161/40. I do purge the machine before use, it has an overflow pipe and i am using the plastic supplied tamper.

To everyone one final question, IF you place an empty basket into an espresso maker and turn it on, how does the fluid come out? Should it trickle out of would it spray everywhere. If it should trickle out I might give another gaggia classic machine another try without coffeeto test it so I can get a refund if it happens again.


----------



## drkloggs

I use the measuring spoon supplied with the machine 1 scoop for a single, 2 for a double.. If I have no coffee in the basket it sprays hot water and steam everywhere. If I have no basket and just the portafilter it flows out nicely.


----------



## KRW

I'm convinced its all to do with distribution and tamping. I'm using the silly plastic one at the moment, but have only had one really bad incident (which happened, typically, after i'd written post #5 above). That time was absolutely to do with not having enough coffee in the basket, as I was seeing what happened if I tried to use less but tamped it harder. What happened was it went everywhere.


----------



## Glenn

You're right, the coffee should expand towards the shower screen and the water will evenly disperse through the coffee

Underdosing also leads to over extraction, resulting in a sour shout. I won't say bitter, as that is often mistaken for acidity


----------



## DonRJ

Have you inspected the shower head gasket for splits or damage as it seems that you are no getting a proper seal when you lock the portafilter in


----------



## Mazza

Ive had a Gaggia classic for 4 days and all was well for the 1st couple of days but now everytime it sprays coffee up the walls ! I was pleased to see this thread as it isnt just me !

Im using this Tamper - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wooden-Handled-Coffee-Tamper-58mm/dp/B000VJ8J8K/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

I have taken out the "Perfect Crema device" and I am using the double basket.

I cant be under dosing as the new double basket also takes a single dose and it happens when using more than a single dose as I find when trying a single dose the basket stops the tamper compressing the coffee.

I dont think its a gasket problem as the coffee spurts sideways out of the actual spout it is supposed to drip out of.

It still does it after I`ve pressed the water button prior to an attempted extraction to make sure no steam is coming out !

Im using Illy coffee at the moment but will progress to beans once I get this sorted !

I wish my 1st post was more positive !


----------



## Glenn

Seems to be a common theme.

Any chance of videoing the steps taken to get to this point?

I'd love to see this problem first hand as I have not come across this issue in the past, with the exception of a gasket that was too thick and the pressure knocked the portafilter loose and spray started coming through in between the basket and the seal.

If you hold the portafilter during the extraction (with pressure to keep it in place) then does this issue still happen?

If so, a thinner gasket may help. Once I changed mine I had no further issues.


----------



## Mazza

The thing is Glen the coffee is spraying out of the Delivery Spout not between the basket and the seal so it would appear to be an issue with pressure, I`ll do a bit more experimenting and then maybe I`ll see if I can get my son to put it on Youtube!!


----------



## Glenn

Ah okay, thats strange, try a finer grind then, or possibly a harder tamp with the same grind.

Also, as an experiment, try more coffee in the basket to see if that dampens it down at all.

Are you tapping your portafilter when tamping? If so, then that could be the cause as well.


----------



## Mazza

Well I just tried another - overfilled the double basket, no "perfect crema device", leveled it off and then gave it a good firm Tamp, (no tapping), pressed the water button without portafilter to flush it/ make sure no steam, replaced portafilter and the same again ! Coffee up the walls !

Looks like the next one will be on youtube as its happening every time, I dont see how it can be anything I am doing as it worked ok for the 1st few days.


----------



## Mazza

Another update, I put the Gaggia "perfect crema device" (small brown plastic thing) back into the porta filter under the basket. Filled the basket to the top and levelled it, then I tapped it on the work surface as I read about "channelling" and I reckoned banging it on the surface would get rid of any spaces in the coffee, tamped it down firmly, the portafilter was difficult to get on but did go on, shields in place in case of spraying, hit the switch and it worked perfectly!

I have read about the pressure being set rather high on new Classics to enable Pods to be used with them which means the coffee grind and tamp is more important than usual, there are instructions on the net on how to adjust the pressure, maybe I'll try this out later.

At the moment I will continue experimenting but I have a feeling it's to do with how the basket is filled & tamped. On this occasion I think I had a bit too much coffee in the basket as the portafilter was really difficult to go on and there was an impression of the centre part of the shower screen on the coffee when removed.

To be continued.......


----------



## Mazza

1st proper coffee of the day and all good, no spraying! Fingers crossed but it looks like I'm keeping the Gaggia.

Forgot to mention in my previous post that prior to extracting I did a full prime as per the instructions, could that have made a difference?


----------



## BanishInstant

Glad to here you are experiencing some success.


----------



## Mazza

Update - I knocking the old coffee out into my bin when the basket & "perfect creme device" fell out into the bin. I rescued the basket but couldn't see the little brown device.

I put the basket in the Portafilter and switched it on, coffee sprayed everywhere !

My theory is that Gaggia have upped the pressure so it works with pods and provided the so called "perfect crema device" as a bodge to make it work with ground coffee as well.


----------



## Mazza

Went through the bin to find the little brown plastic bit, refitted and all is well again.


----------



## Osh

Mazza said:


> My theory is that Gaggia have upped the pressure so it works with pods and provided the so called "perfect crema device" as a bodge to make it work with ground coffee as well.


You should do the pressure modification. It's simple and will make a world of difference. You don't want to be using that crema device, there's nothing genuine about it. It's pure foam, not crema.


----------



## drkloggs

Hi all I started this thread, and I'm amazed I have generated such debate.

Well I recieved another machine today. To test it out I just used water. The water sprayed everywhere! I take it that it is not a fault but perhaps a design flaw.

I used that perfect cream device. Its a little plastic object about 1cm by 0.5 cm and it fits inside the the exit of the portafilter. It improved the stream of fluid exiting the machine, with only a few tiny splashes. Im sure when I put coffee in this would get reduced further.

My question is should I persist with a risky machine or get a refund. Phillips aftercare say that the black perfect crema device should improve enjoyment not prevent spraying coffee. If I had ten or so or could order them I would be happy with the benefits of a high pressure espresso. I'm sure as mazza experienced it could easily be lost.

Final question. Does our baskets cause the high pressure? it has one exit hole, if I got another basket and learned to tamp properly could I avoid this whole perfect filter issue.

Cheers









Tony


----------



## Glenn

Hi Tony

Where are you based? (feel free to PM me) If I'm heading by your way I'd love to stop by and see this issue in action


----------



## Mazza

.... So Gaggia deny there is a problem with the Classic ? No reviews on Amazon mention this problem, maybe it's just me and Tony that have this problem !


----------



## BanishInstant

I have a Gaggia Coffee (soon to be on ebay) which is very similar to the Classic, and I imagine the PF is the same. I have no such crema device and no spitting either.


----------



## Mazza

Does the Gaggia Coffee take pods ?


----------



## Glenn

You can use the same portafilter you have now - so yes, pods can be used


----------



## Mazza

I think the only way to prove it is to reduce the pressure, maybe I'll have a go next week.


----------



## Osh

drkloggs said:


> Final question. Does our baskets cause the high pressure? *it has one exit hole*, if I got another basket and learned to tamp properly could I avoid this whole perfect filter issue.


Whoa, hold on a second there. Do you have a pressurized basket?? Since when do Gaggia supply those with Classic? Those are on low end machines only. I'm surprised no-one else picked up on this.

Something doesn't smell right with this whole spraying issue. These machines need to be tested with regular baskets.


----------



## Mazza

Pressurized baskets ? Something else to throw into the mix. My basket has a fine mesh pattern stamped into it but not perforated. One tiny exit hole. Is this a pressurized basket ?


----------



## Glenn

Sounds like it

Try without the pressurized basket

It may be the pod capsule that you are using which is not required for ground coffee

Can you please post a photo?


----------



## Glenn

If it looks like this it is a pressurized basket










A normal double basket should look like this










The little plastic part is not required

Images courtesy of Whole Latte Love


----------



## Mazza

my double basket underside close up, top view, underside


----------



## Glenn

That is the pressurized basket, and a likely cause of the problem

The pod coffee is packed very densely and therefore if using this you will need to tamp extremely hard to replicate this.

My advice is to ditch the pressurised basket and get a normal double basket. It will almost certainly solve the issue

Alternatively, using pods will also work


----------



## Glenn

This is the part you will need


----------



## Glenn

The Gaggia Classic should have shipped with a standard double basket

If not, please contact the supplier and ask them to send you one.


----------



## Mazza

.... but I have a separate basket to use with pods.


----------



## Glenn

In that case don't use either. Contact the supplier and ask them for a standard double basket (not pressurised)

If they won't supply, then order from Happy Donkey

The problem should disappear almost immediately.


----------



## Mazza

See http://www.home-barista.com/advice/gaggia-classic-now-comes-with-crema-perfetta-t14051.html

Ordered a standard double filter basket from Happy Donkey and also took the opportunity to get a Backflushing basket ooh and a Iberital MC2 Auto !

This coffee lark is costing me a fortune.....


----------



## espresso_a_day

I'm glad I found this thread. Just got a new Gaggia Classic and have the same type of pressurized baskets -- I was already wondering about the single exit hole. I can't test it yet as I'm still waiting for the grinder.

I'll get a regular filter basket from Happy Donkey as well.

Do I need the single basket in addition to the double basket, for making just one espresso? Or is the double basket suitable for this as well?

Thanks


----------



## ChiarasDad

I have the single and double baskets and have never used the single apart from one or two initial experiments. I say skip it and use the double for everything.


----------



## Mazza

Well as the recent Classics can use Pods it has to work at at least 12 bar. Apparently the best pressure for ground coffee is around 9 so when I get my blank basket I will do the OPV mod. Watch this space.......


----------



## BanishInstant

Sounds like this issue is being cleared up - well done Glenn. An Iberital MC2 too - now we're talking. You will get a lot more satisfaction with your setup once you dial it in, plus the flexibility of tweaking that the MC2 offers.


----------



## Mazza

BanishInstant said:


> Sounds like this issue is being cleared up - well done Glenn. An Iberital MC2 too - now we're talking. You will get a lot more satisfaction with your setup once you dial it in, plus the flexibility of tweaking that the MC2 offers.


So I can hit the ground running when my grinder comes is it best to start with the finest grind ? What happens if its too fine ?


----------



## Glenn

If its too fine you will choke the machine (no extraction will take place as the puck will be too dense)

Then you can wind out until you get coffee extracting

Happy Donkey supply a bag of beans (for dialling in) so I am sure you'll get it nailed within minutes

Grab the Iberital MC2 guide from *here* too


----------



## Osh

I'm extremely surprised that Gaggia are supplying pressurised baskets as standard now. This really cheapens the image as these are usually supplied for folks who know nothing about real espresso. Just goes to show what marketing can do these days.

My guess is, as more people buy espresso machines, to have "another gadget" in their kitchen, it's easier for the companies to slip in a pressurised basket, to keep the ignorant customer happy and stop them complaining to the company that he has a faulty machine, than cannot give results from some stale omni-grind he bought off the local supermarket shelf.

FurryCup, you still in? http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2289-Classic-vs.-the-rest-your-opinions&p=8848#post8848


----------



## Mazza

I'm a beginner at making real coffee but I want to learn how to make great coffee that actually tastes of coffee!

Do yo think Gaggia are supplying the pressurised baskets due to the fact that machines that can take pods have to work at 12 bar plus?

I would have thought it would be better to maybe fit a switch to boost the pressure if you want to use pods?

Anyway looks like I've got to start all over when I get my proper basket !


----------



## Osh

No, I don't think so as Gaggia have always been providing the basket for pods, and anyway, their machines leave the factory with pressure set to go as high as 11 bar as standard.

I think they do it as they have started to realise how many people are buying their machines who are not coffee enthusiasts but rather as a fad, or to have another must-have gadget in the kitchen. These people will invariably not use the correct grind or type of coffee, and the pressurised baskets compensates for just that.

Just my tuppence worth.

Don't get too fazed by starting over - the real stuff is just beginning to happen. Good things await you!


----------



## Osh

Sorry to bang on about this, but it got me thinking.

Why would Gaggia supply the crema device if they are selling the machine with pressurised baskets. The whole point of these baskets are to create (fake) crema. It doesn't make any sense. Seems like the combination of these two devices are lethal to kitchen walls.

I also wonder if they've made any other (budgeting) modifications to the internals. Would love to have a tinker around in one of the new ones.

What's next... Made in China?


----------



## Mazza

Osh said:


> Sorry to bang on about this, but it got me thinking.
> 
> Why would Gaggia supply the crema device if they are selling the machine with pressurised baskets. The whole point of these baskets are to create (fake) crema. It doesn't make any sense. Seems like the combination of these two devices are lethal to kitchen walls.
> 
> I also wonder if they've made any other (budgeting) modifications to the internals. Would love to have a tinker around in one of the new ones.
> 
> What's next... Made in China?


No need to apologise, need to get to the bottom of it !

My machine only worked correctly with the pressurised basket AND the crema device.

It was when I didnt use the crema device it sprayed the walls with coffee (walls are cream so not too good, but then again coffee & cream ?......)

All good with the normal basket but still trying to get the grind right, I'll have run out of beans by the time I crack it so will need to stick to the same type for a while!

A manual with the grinder (Iberital mc2) would have been nice. I found one on the net fortunately.


----------



## Glenn

Was it this manual?


----------



## Mazza

Glenn said:


> Was it this manual?


No it was this one - http://www.thedomesticbarista.com/index.php/Iberital_MC2_Users_Guide


----------



## RDW

Osh said:


> Why would Gaggia supply the crema device if they are selling the machine with pressurised baskets. The whole point of these baskets are to create (fake) crema. It doesn't make any sense. Seems like the combination of these two devices are lethal to kitchen walls.


I've just bought a Classic (arrived here after a post by Glenn over on TMC where I'd asked about the new filters). From what I can see in the manual that shipped with my machine (not yet updated to cover the new baskets), the original version of the 'Perfect Crema' device was an accessory disc designed to fit between the basket and the filter holder, together with a small plastic gadget (the 'frothing jet device') that went in the hole in the filter holder. The disc is now gone, so that the pressurised basket takes the place of a conventional basket + disc (without the option of removing the disc!), but the small plastic 'frothing jet device' is still included and required for 'perfect crema' [sic]. I've ordered a conventional basket, as I like my kitchen walls the colour they are.


----------



## Mazza

RDW said:


> I've just bought a Classic (arrived here after a post by Glenn over on TMC where I'd asked about the new filters). From what I can see in the manual that shipped with my machine (not yet updated to cover the new baskets), the original version of the 'Perfect Crema' device was an accessory disc designed to fit between the basket and the filter holder, together with a small plastic gadget (the 'frothing jet device') that went in the hole in the filter holder. The disc is now gone, so that the pressurised basket takes the place of a conventional basket + disc (without the option of removing the disc!), but the small plastic 'frothing jet device' is still included and required for 'perfect crema' [sic]. I've ordered a conventional basket, as I like my kitchen walls the colour they are.


Good decision, not had a single problem since I got my normal basket. Why the hell do Gaggia send out that crap with the Classic ?


----------



## RDW

Yes, especially as it would probably only cost them pennies to include a proper basket as well. According to a post on Coffeegeek, at least one US supplier (wholelattelove) is including both types of basket in both sizes with the Classic, so obviously someone has realised that not everyone will be happy with 'perfect' crema!


----------



## zhaith

Just brought myself a gaggia classic yesterday, I had already read about leaving the "perfect" crema device so left it out, needless to say i was less than impressed by the fountain of coffee that errupted out of the holes in the filter holder, but i'm relieved i'm not the only one as it also came with the pressurised filter only. Needless to say just ordered the standard 2 cup filter....and an Iberital MC2 and a host of other goodies, the wife will think i'm mad but what the hell


----------



## BanishInstant

If she is a coffee drinker she might grudgingly accept your investment. Mrs Banish might think I am crazy but never refuses a coffee from my machine.

Welcome to CoffeeForums by the way.


----------



## Glenn

Welcome Zhaith. At least you have discovered the root cause pretty quickly too.


----------



## WienerBarista

Me too!! I have just received a new Gaggia Classic from Milan, over an Alp and into my kitchen in Vienna. I pointed my supplier in the direction of this thread and other complaints before it was shipped. My supplier assured me that I would at least receive a standard double basket. He rang Gaggia 'apparently' and they purported to know nothing of the spitting coffee problem. They will know now because I have sent a terse email to my supplier. I am primarily disappointed by the lack of clarity or understanding exhibited by both my supplier and the Gaggia factory.

A note to Glenn. I went to the Vienna School of Coffee on Saturday and met Johanna. She was most helpful. She even lent me a tamper of the correct size as she had run out of stock. Her experience will go a long way to help me set things up. She has almost persuaded me to attend her Home Barista course. First things first, or maybe that should be the first thing.


----------



## Glenn

A little training will go a long long long way. Jump at the chance, you'll be making 'better than cafe quality' coffee in no time at all.


----------



## Glynn

Hi All,

Just found this forum !.

I too have just entered the wonderful world of coffee machines with a Gaggia Classic.

Mine also came with the frother ( small plastic bit ) and the pressurised filters, if I get the standard filters would it make the coffee hotter ?.

Thanks

Glynn.


----------



## Glenn

Welcome Glynn

Shouldn't be a discernable difference in temperature, but there is 1 less layer to go through

Are you flushing water through the group (and portafilter) before pulling a shot?


----------



## Glynn

yes I have done this.

However I like a larger cup of coffee, so I have been letting it flow until I have a large enough volume.

I haven't been using the hot frother device much yet though, although tonight I did use it and the temperature this time was perfect.

I would just like it if it would heat up a mug size coffee as is.

Also if I DO NOT use the small plastice creamer device it takes forever to brew using the supplied pressurises filters, these are the only filters I got with the machine.

Any other tips ?.

Glynn.


----------



## Mazza

Glynn said:


> yes I have done this.
> 
> However I like a larger cup of coffee, so I have been letting it flow until I have a large enough volume.
> 
> I haven't been using the hot frother device much yet though, although tonight I did use it and the temperature this time was perfect.
> 
> I would just like it if it would heat up a mug size coffee as is.
> 
> Also if I DO NOT use the small plastice creamer device it takes forever to brew using the supplied pressurises filters, these are the only filters I got with the machine.
> 
> Any other tips ?.
> 
> Glynn.


You use the Gaggia to extract a mug of coffee ? If you like long coffees as I do you should nearly fill a cup with boiling water from the kettle which will heat the cup and cool slightly, then extract 2x 1oz shots and pour them into your cup of hot water.


----------



## Glynn

Thanks for your advice.

I am now using the steam wand & it's fantastic !.

I have also ordered ( from Happy Donkey )

a back flushing basket,

a proper Tamper

a bottomless Portafilter and a stainless steel frothing jug.

Any tips with the new bottomless portafilter ??.


----------



## Mazza

I meant pour one of them into your cup but then again I spose it depends how big your cup is !


----------



## Glenn

My only advice is don't expect miracles out of the box (with your new naked PF)

They are great at highlighting tamping faults and are often used in training to that effect

Let us know how you get on


----------



## nickyv

Hello, why are there so many small fiddly parts that are easy to lose on the Gaggia Classic? Anyone know where I can buy a replacement Perfect crema device (the tiny black moulding that sits in the filter holder). Thanks


----------



## Glenn

Hi Nicky

Hang tight for a few minutes before buying as there may be offers from others who are ditching theirs in favour of a standard basket.

With a standard basket this part is irrelevant


----------



## Mazza

nickyv said:


> Hello, why are there so many small fiddly parts that are easy to lose on the Gaggia Classic? Anyone know where I can buy a replacement Perfect crema device (the tiny black moulding that sits in the filter holder). Thanks


Best thing I ever did was bin the "perfect crema device" and get a standard basket.


----------



## bellis

Apologies for bumping a zombie thread, just wanted to say thanks for the info - had the coffee + walls problem and the standard filter basket fixed it


----------



## thomss

I had the same thing happen, press the coffee button and shortly followed by coffee firing out of the side of the machine







(Using the pressurized basket WITHOUT the pin....) I since got a pin and its fine, but will be buying a regular basket next week. White walls and coffee shooting = a stressful few moments though


----------



## pstockholm

Thanks for the thread, best info on the situation.

For Swedish viewers, the correct filter (only double) can be ordered from the Adesso webbutik (http://www.adessobutiken.se/) if as is likely Gaggia via retailer refuses to send correct ones.

Svensk sajt att beställa korrekt dubbelfilter http://www.adessobutiken.se/ under 'Tillbehör'


----------



## outsider

I also wanted to say thanks to this thread. Outdated manual didn't help and this thread saved the day.


----------



## darkmudley

Another big Thank You to everyone who wrote advice in this thread!

I've been using a Moka pot for years but wanted a Gaggia Classic for an age.

Been in my nice rented cottage for 2 days and I bought myself a Classic as a moving in present.

Didn't know about the pressurised basket and sprayed the whitewashed kitchen with lovely Illy )c;

Happy Donkey have sorted me out with a standard basket and now I just need to find some whitewash...

ATB

Mark


----------



## Paulzebra

Mine does exactly the same I had 3 months good use with the odd moment now it seems unless I use the machine first time the thermostat light comes on (normally in the morning in a rush) it will spray either the pressure is too high or the thermostat cuts at too higher temperature. If I leave on to heat up for 10 mins I will have to wash the walls and my toaster. I have tried with and without so called cream device used fresh beans properly ground and tamped but there does seem to be an issue with my machine that was not there when I first got it.


----------



## profspudhed

guess i was right blaming the pressurized basket then, i got mine today and the first shot i attempted peppered the entire kitchen with espresso and kicked out about a full shot of crema, for now ive found tamping it hard as hell seems to do the trick to stop the prob for now until i can get a non pressurized basket or bottomless pf, unless i can use the basket from the dead carezza


----------



## DazJC

Looks like my Mum is having the same problem with her Gaggia Pure. I am going to buy a new tamper and non pressurized filter basket and i hope it helps her. Some great info from all the posts here so thanks to everyone.


----------



## profspudhed

well after a bit of messing about it works ok as long as you have the plastic pin in, but i decided to bite the bullet and chuck the carezza basket in which is not pressurized and its now pulling absolutely beautiful shots so its definitely the basket at fault, ive got a new standard non pressurized one on the way from coffee hit but i may upgrade to a VST soon


----------



## 1ne_2wo_3hree

profspudhed said:


> well after a bit of messing about it works ok as long as you have the plastic pin in, but i decided to bite the bullet and chuck the carezza basket in which is not pressurized and its now pulling absolutely beautiful shots so its definitely the basket at fault, ive got a new standard non pressurized one on the way from coffee hit but i may upgrade to a VST soon


Hi

I have recently taken delivery of a Gaggia Esspresso Pure. Worked fine for the first halfdozen shots but then developed the spluttering problem when using either the single basket or the double basket. I've painstakingly read through all the replies on this thread and there seems to be no definitive solution to the problem. I've tried to cure the problem by tamping light and tamping heavy, tapping and not tapping, filling full and half full, flushing .... etc etc. but to no avail. Could the spluttering problem result from a partially/clogged filter? ie Is it possible to clog the *internals* of the filters if the wrong grind is used?

What is a plastic pin and should I have one with my Gaggia Pure?

What is a VST?

Many thanks


----------



## callalacork

thank you so much for this thread. I had an old Gaggia Classic which died. I replaced it and this spitting problem developed yesterday (after about two weeks of daily use).

I have now swapped the baskets with my old machine (it is stained but it works fine!) and the problem is solved.

What on earth were/are Gaggia thinking!!!???? The people who buy this machine are interested in serious coffee!

thanks again!


----------



## cmate1

I am having the same problem! Coffee goes everywhere,is this the tamper problem? I have had a much larger machine before but this has me beaten!


----------



## Barista in training

Hi all, I to bought a 'classic' and had all of the same problems, ie it workrd fine at first but then started sptluttering. On doing some research I found a post that referred to a plastic insert in the bottom of the filter handle, (if you look at your instruction card this is part number 13) Once I had found this piece which I had emptied into the bin when banging out the old coffee it worked fine and has done so ever since - No spluttering and no mess.


----------



## AndyL

It's a mystery as to why these pressurised baskets and crema device is still supplied with the Classic. The evidence over the years has been overwhelming as to how crap it is. It's surely not the machine you would buy to use pods.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlanHarper

Hello Coffee world. I bought a second hand (but pristine) Gaggia Pure for my Christmas - looking forward to the delights of a great cup of coffee. After setting it up and following the supplied instructions (though they had numbered references to the separate parts - there was no accompanying "exploded" diagram - very annoying) I tamped out some new Espresso coffee and proceeded to spray the kitchen worktop a delicate shade of brown. Had I just bought "a pile of junk?" I thought. Well severall attempts to vary all the possible combinations later I still get spluttering out of the sides of the curved "twin cup" spout.

In despiration I searched the net for answers and I appear to have found it her in this excellent forum.

The unit I gought has the one and two cup filters - each with the very small single hole in the bottom - but no "crema" device!!! I suspect that this had been knocked out into the waste bin at some time without the previous owner realising (after fishing the filters out of the bin) and they had subsequently suffered the "splats". The coffee maker was then confined to the cupboard as a waste of time - untill I came along and they got some of thier money back - and passed the problem on to me.

I now plan to keep the presurised filters (just in case I ever get the pods) and have just purchased a replacement double filter. I am looking forward to experiencing my good cup of coffee in the near future and I will let you know how I get on. I also have a Nesspresso pod machine I will keep for guests - the Gaggia is mine!!!


----------



## series530

This is a really interesting thread and answers a number of questions for me.

I've owned a Gaggia Classic for about a year and have been using illy ground coffee up until yesterday. For the most part I have found an acceptable sized shot appears over a 25 second interval until relatively recently. In the past few weeks I've noticed that the shot size is larger than I would have expected during the shot interval while the coffee has remained a constant factor.

Yesterday evening I commissioned my Eureka Mignon grinder and set it up with some pre packaged beans from the super market. I cannot say that taste was brilliant but I wasn't expecting it to be. I did, however, get about the right amount of coffee during the shot interval.

This morning I took the liberty of opening up the starter pack that I bought from Union Roasted and found that my first shot came out beautifully and tasted pretty good (to me at least) as well. A little later, similar coffee amount, same grind setting and I got more coffee in my shot by quite a long way.

The only difference was that, following a finger smoothing of the coffee the tamp the second time wasn't quite as hard as the first time. To my thinking its the tamp which must have been a major contributor. However, in both cases, I was pushing pretty hard with my tamp.

So, having read this thread I took a look at the basket: now, I know I've always had the perfect crema device in there but I have never been sure about what basket was in the original purchase. The pictures some pages back show that I have the pressured basket.

Needless to say, an order has been placed with Happy Donkey so that I can swap it out with a non pressured one.

I've never experienced the coffee equivalent of wall pebble dashing but, if I have understood the thread properly, I hope to see a more consistent result without having to resort to hydraulic pressing of my metal tamper each and every shot.

Presumably, with the non pressurised basket I can remove the perfect crema device, put my coffee it, flatten it with my finger and apply about 30Kg of pressure and see more consistent shot volumes? Is it really necessary to reduce the flow pressure of the unit as well or will it be OK if I am careful?

Many thanks


----------



## Pdalowsky

I got the classic at xmas too

at first all was well, and then i had a few coloured walls episodes. I hadnt noticed that the little black pressured crema thing had gotten lost in the sink, and I was making coffee with the pressurised basket without the widget. As soon as i located the widget - and put it back in the PF then we were back to normal again.

Wondered if anyone here had done the same.

I have moved on with the advice of this forum to getting rid of the presurised stuff and already noticed better coffee even with pre ground stuff.

looking forward to testing out what I can do with a grinder soon


----------



## Pdalowsky

series530 said:


> This is a really interesting thread and answers a number of questions for me.
> 
> I've owned a Gaggia Classic for about a year and have been using illy ground coffee up until yesterday. For the most part I have found an acceptable sized shot appears over a 25 second interval until relatively recently. In the past few weeks I've noticed that the shot size is larger than I would have expected during the shot interval while the coffee has remained a constant factor.
> 
> Yesterday evening I commissioned my Eureka Mignon grinder and set it up with some pre packaged beans from the super market. I cannot say that taste was brilliant but I wasn't expecting it to be. I did, however, get about the right amount of coffee during the shot interval.
> 
> This morning I took the liberty of opening up the starter pack that I bought from Union Roasted and found that my first shot came out beautifully and tasted pretty good (to me at least) as well. A little later, similar coffee amount, same grind setting and I got more coffee in my shot by quite a long way.
> 
> The only difference was that, following a finger smoothing of the coffee the tamp the second time wasn't quite as hard as the first time. To my thinking its the tamp which must have been a major contributor. However, in both cases, I was pushing pretty hard with my tamp.
> 
> So, having read this thread I took a look at the basket: now, I know I've always had the perfect crema device in there but I have never been sure about what basket was in the original purchase. The pictures some pages back show that I have the pressured basket.
> 
> Needless to say, an order has been placed with Happy Donkey so that I can swap it out with a non pressured one.
> 
> I've never experienced the coffee equivalent of wall pebble dashing but, if I have understood the thread properly, I hope to see a more consistent result without having to resort to hydraulic pressing of my metal tamper each and every shot.
> 
> Presumably, with the non pressurised basket I can remove the perfect crema device, put my coffee it, flatten it with my finger and apply about 30Kg of pressure and see more consistent shot volumes? Is it really necessary to reduce the flow pressure of the unit as well or will it be OK if I am careful?
> 
> Many thanks


yes you can lose the little device now!!


----------



## alemarengo

So... guys, just to recap: what's better to do to deal with this awful issue? I'm waiting for my Gaggia Classic to arrive and I hope at least on of the three baskets (as sold in the italian market) will behave like they should. Alternatively, I'll purchase a 15gr VST one...

And... since this thread started at least two years by now, did Gaggia update its datasheets/bill of material or even the box content in the meantime? Is there someone who bought the Classic one recently who can tell us?

I wouldn't be disappointed from the coffee machine and its brand before I got it. Also because before reading this thread, firstly I read those in which Gaggia Classic is celebrated like an historical coffee machine icon.









Bye!


----------



## series530

If it helps - my Gaggia came from Amazon UK about a year ago. It came with the pressurised basket and the single shot basket (also pressurised). Having woken up recently I changed over the Gaggia wand and fluff maker for a Rancilio steam wand yesterday and my non pressurised basket should arrive today.


----------



## Glenn

Yes, Gaggia still ships with the petrfect crema device and pressurised portafilter baskets

This works well for many people who use pre-ground coffee.

However, for those who grind on demand their should be advice in the box to purchase another basket or better still, to include a normal basket


----------



## Pdalowsky

alemarengo said:


> So... guys, just to recap: what's better to do to deal with this awful issue? I'm waiting for my Gaggia Classic to arrive and I hope at least on of the three baskets (as sold in the italian market) will behave like they should. Alternatively, I'll purchase a 15gr VST one...
> 
> And... since this thread started at least two years by now, did Gaggia update its datasheets/bill of material or even the box content in the meantime? Is there someone who bought the Classic one recently who can tell us?
> 
> I wouldn't be disappointed from the coffee machine and its brand before I got it. Also because before reading this thread, firstly I read those in which Gaggia Classic is celebrated like an historical coffee machine icon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye!


In my box, was just the machine, the PF, a single and double pressurised baskets and the crema device, and a uselss plastic tamper.


----------



## alemarengo

Hi guys!

My Gaggia Classic has arrived, finally!

Since I started using it, I mean the "priming", I got rid off the standard basket replaced by the brand new VST 15gr!

Should I use it with the little black piece "crema device" or not? Because if so, after brewing espresso the portafilter contains wet coffee puck = water+coffee powder in the portafilter...

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ronsil

alemarengo said:


> Should I use it with the little black piece "crema device" or not? Because if so, after brewing espresso the portafilter contains wet coffee puck = water+coffee powder in the portafilter...


No, a positive no. Take it out & forget it for good espresso. Your problem is more to do with grind & technique.

What coffee are you using?. If its ready ground there is part of your problem.


----------



## Stewart

I bought a second hand Gaggia Classic about four/five months ago, and I regularly experience this issue of the espresso spraying out of the portafilter spout. As far as I can tell if I give the coffee in the basket anything more than a very light tamp I end up with espresso all over the walls/floor etc.

However I'm *not* using a pressurised basket - I've got the normal basket (as seen on page 4 of this thread) so I don't know what I can do to eliminate the issue. I've been wondering if there's too much pressure at present, and whether reducing the pressure through the OPV would sort it out...

Can anybody suggest/recommend any steps I can take that might fix the problem?


----------



## alemarengo

Hi ronsil.

Yesterday I purchased Lavazza Rossa beans.

I managed to get coffe with a little cream on it but the taste was like my every day moka...

I got rid of the little black piece like you wrote and the result was better but far far away from being a good espresso...

Last thing: beans have been grounded with Rocky @ 25th step.


----------



## ronsil

OK - so a Rocky should be fine but the Lavazza Beans are not the greatest for taste. However they could help in getting you into the ballpark of a decent extraction.

I suggest initially grind very fine, put 18 grams into the new basket & try a shot. Keep making the grind coarser, little by little, until you can deliver about 30-36 grams in 25-30 seconds. What you get at this point will probably be as good as you get with those beans.

Purchase some fresh roast beans, on line, Hasbean for lighter roasts, Union for darker roasts to your taste. Then try some shots with these starting at the point where you had the best Lavazza results. The fresher beans may well require some grind adjustment but persevere & you should be rewarded with some very drinkable espresso. Good luck:waiting:


----------



## IanP

I'm with Ron here.... Most beans I've used on my Rocky over the past 2yrs work best around 7-10 max setting using my Silvia..... Anything in the 20s sounds far too coarse..... Though I'm not there using your Classic. Don't know if this adds anything to the possible solution....?


----------



## alemarengo

IanP said:


> ... Don't know if this adds anything to the possible solution?


I forgot to say that getting rid of the little black crema rig and using the VST basket my classic stopped to spit coffee anywhere. And the step I set to the Rocky was just an intuition given that it's been a life I've been using Lavazza for moka and I tried to start brewing from a well-known point (coffee powder) to improve moka taste.


----------



## Lasse

Having had the Classic for a week now and still haven't been able to pull a decent cup







Spoke to the Swedish rep and even if very friendly they do not offer any warrties for imported machines. BUT he said the MAIN problem with coffee spraying all over is the missing froth-device when using pressured basket! This little plastic bit MUST be used!

So I hope the un-pressurized basket will solve my problems with extremely long extraction times.


----------



## Big Tony

I don't use the frothing device and I don't use a pressurised basket. I use a double basket and can pull a nice double shot with no spitting in approx 30 secs


----------



## Lasse

Getting the un-pressurized basket did not help my case. I ended up measuring the pressure at portafilter. Showed low value but after a few seconds jumped up to 10 bar.. everyting seems to be working! Go figure, bet the OPV was stuck and needed a good back-pressure.


----------



## 80P

Hi, this is more like a 'referendum' input, rather than anything new, but it may aid new Classic owners like me. Bought thru Amazon & came with single (so say 'pod') & double baskets, both pressurised with single tiddly hole in twin thickness bottom. I lost the black widget into the bin and had big issue with spitting.

So thanks to above contributors, bought a new normal double basket & bottomless filter holder from Hap Donk, plus their 57/58mm tamper. Despite suggestions that bottomless may be challenging, whole combination works swell. Can recommend the combo, plus their black plastic knocking out bin.

Note, my half-a**ed attempt to convert the pressured job, by drilling more holes thru bottom, did not work. The holes go straight thru upper skin of the basket too. BTW & FYI New owners, the pics on Page 4 do not show the underside of a non-pressurised - it looks just like the top surface with many small holes.

Slight feelings that Gaggia should be shipping this spec anyway....


----------



## Steve Kerr

I have solved this I believe by replacing the basket supplied with the one from my Gaggia Baby. It has one set of holes across the whole surface. Don't know technicalities but I believe the supplied basket creates too much pressure because it has one set of holes a space then a smaller set of holes. I'm sure others can explain reasons why this makes a difference.


----------



## Marius

Mystery solved (sorry for rushing with the post)


----------



## j53michael

I had the same problem and checked the basket after read this and now with non-pressurised its all fine.


----------



## MG28

So I had the problem with a machine that is about 15yrs old, suddenly one day coffee all up the walls & nothing had changed in terms of basket used, coffee grinds, tamper & tamping pressure. I initially though it needed a good clean which I did but still no success, then I found this thread. Having bought & used the pressurised basket (sorry coffee snobs) for a few years I knew that the problem wasn't simply the pressurised basket, long story short I eventually realised that at some point recently the little plastic creme piece had broken & that was the cause of the problem. Fortunately I had a spare from when I originally bought the new basket etc replaced it & when I made my next cup of coffee I didn't have to shield my walls from coffee spray.

just wanted to share in case there was someone in a similar situation to me.


----------

